# Needle drainage Pertonsillar abscess



## viji (Mar 30, 2009)

Dear all:

I got an emergency room case wherein the doctor had performed "NEEDLE" drainage of pertonsillar abscess for a pediatric patient. When I looked at code 42700, I found that it is for "INCISION" and drainage of abscess. Is there any other CPT available for "Needle" drainage? Or is it ok to bill 42700??

Your assistance is greatly appreciated.

Viji


----------



## Treetoad (Apr 1, 2009)

I get procedure 42999 (unlisted pharynx/adenoids/tonsils)


----------

